# WMA for fox squirrels



## The Professor (Dec 25, 2010)

I would really love to kill some fox squirrels.  I have seen them in a few places but have never hunted them.  Give me a few good WMAs to hunt fox squirrels.  Thanks.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 25, 2010)

The only wma I have seen them on consistently is Clark Hill, have seen a few on the Redlands.


----------



## redneckacorn (Dec 26, 2010)

Check the regs, I have a WMA near my home and it is illegal to kill them on it. I wonder why, cause in my neck of the woods they are common. I killed a nice one this year in my buddies pecan orchard.


----------



## Primos can man (Dec 26, 2010)

funny question but can you eat fox squirrel? it seem to me that it would be tough ha


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

Primos can man said:


> funny question but can you eat fox squirrel? it seem to me that it would be tough ha



Sure you can. No tougher than a mature cat squirrel.

I no longer shoot fox squirrels though. Just a personal thing for me.


----------



## firefighterfree (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes you can eat a fox squirrel the meat texture is no different than a gray. My thing has alway been I have killed both and prefer to kill foxes before a gray there more meat on fox vs. gray. In Arkansas where Im from fox squirrels are real pleantiful.


----------



## Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any fox squirrels on Taylors ridge or Johns mountain close to Villanow?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Vaughter Tract.  Elbert co. Wma.   Loaded.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Dec 26, 2010)

joe kurz wma.  plenty of em


----------



## sumtercountyhunter (Dec 28, 2010)

if you have any pecan groves near you talk to the owners/managers of the grove about going out there after they harvest the pecans and shooting some


----------



## tommy jacobs (Dec 28, 2010)

Years back Cedar Creek WMA used to be loaded with them ???? NOW?


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 28, 2010)

Have seen several at B.F Grant and this past year on the state park hunt at Hard Labor Creek but i know you cant hunt it..


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 28, 2010)

Allatoona Wma around Macidonia campground has them.


----------

